# New Whelen Lightbar



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

Drum roll please...

The Whelen Mini-Century Lightbar. Details will be posted soon.

Available in 11, 16 and 23inches. Only amber at this time. Magnetic or Permanent mounts are availble.

Whelen.com Listing
Strobes N' More Listing 

Additional Photos: (top 3 photos from Strobes N' More, bottom 2 from Whelen Eng)


----------



## leftynetter23 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thats very cool. Seems like they are very reasonably priced as well, may have to look into the 16 incher.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking bars and great price.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll be interested to see one in action. The price seems to be a good deal.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I only had a sample in my hands for 20 minutes and very nice lights, just not enough time to shot a video plus it was raining. completely redesigned modules in this bar, really bright, and very solidly built. they have a winer here!! Louis


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Strobesnmore;1435778 said:


> I only had a sample in my hands for 20 minutes and very nice lights, just not enough time to shot a video plus it was raining. completely redesigned modules in this bar, really bright, and very solidly built. they have a winer here!! Louis


They look like tir6 modules, is that what they are? Or are you saying those are what they redesigned? I too would like to see one in action!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I am surprised how reasonably priced they are, I noticed on strobes and more that it says amber dome... clear does it justice, IMO


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

They use the same optics but are a brand new module just for this bar as it the corner module. I personally think they hit it out the park on this one.


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Of course they come out with a nice light bar right after i buy one. either way looks good. cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Can anyone clarify if the outer lens is amber or clear? 

Louis- Do you have all sizes available? I am anxious to see a video.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Outer lenses will be in all amber to start. They had mentioned clear being available but I think they are going to push all amber dome and amber LEDs out first then slowly add the clear dome and then possibly other colors. Sounds like other colors will be a ways down the line.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

PUSH the clear dome..I would buy one...I hate amber dome, sticks out on the truck too much and mine is green


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

M & MD Lawn;1438979 said:


> PUSH the clear dome..I would buy one...I hate amber dome, sticks out on the truck too much and mine is green


X2 on the clear domes! I'd like to try one for that price if it was clear!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Fire_n_Ice;1439081 said:


> X2 on the clear domes! I'd like to try one for that price if it was clear!


x3! I'll jump when the clear comes out.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

cwby_ram;1439422 said:


> x3! I'll jump when the clear comes out.


X4.... Clear is the only way to go...... Much cleaner looking...


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

tymusic im down for a clear one what would shipping to canada be


Maleko;1439560 said:


> X4.... Clear is the only way to go...... Much cleaner looking...


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Strobes.....do you think they are going to make it happen?


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

found a vid 
http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/media/products/minicentury/minicentury.html


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

2low;1439760 said:


> found a vid
> http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/media/products/minicentury/minicentury.html


I don't know but, i doesn't look that bright to me.......


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Maleko;1439961 said:


> I don't know but, i doesn't look that bright to me.......


Especially in the sunlight?!?! They probably shoulda done a better job of making that look better!


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

It actually looks really good in person. I was a bit unsure at first but it's really nice. With the larger magnets the light isn't going to budge. We will stock clears once they are available.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Fire_n_Ice;1440001 said:


> Especially in the sunlight?!?! They probably shoulda done a better job of making that look better!


Yea I wanna see it in person...maybe it will do it better justice...however it did look nice, especially with the suction/mag setup...the perm. had it sitting up a lil high


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Mini Century*

Certainly available in either clear or amber lens.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

After seeing that video , and the mounting options along with the brightness of those lights.
Uh No thanks.... My mini Pinnacle looks like it blows it away..


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

John911;1443216 said:


> Certainly available in either clear or amber lens.


Are you saying you sell them?


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Any eta for when this might ship? Also, any idea when a clear dome will be available?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Chandlerarms;1452138 said:


> Any eta for when this might ship? Also, any idea when a clear dome will be available?


John911 seems to have some connection to them but I haven't heard back as why he has access to them and strobesnmore doesnt


----------



## chakakan (Jan 1, 2012)

Could be because John911 is in Conn....same as Whelen. Could have connections right at the factory. Sure would be nice to be able to just drive over and pick up....talk about factory direct! I gotta drive down to Columbus to get stuff same day.


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like Strobes N More still shows "takeing pre orders....". Any eta yet?


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

For those of you who ordered this light bar- e-mailed SNM, and they said maybe end of this week or early next. Said Whelen received a large amount of orders for this light. Can't wait to hear some reviews.


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Has anyone received their mini century light bar yet? Still debate between this, the LP responder or a decent LED beacon?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

We have recieved and shipped most all orders. We have 23 inch bars left but that is it as this time. Everything that came in, came and went. We should start seeing more and more inventory and sorry for the extra delay but the lead time we were given from the factory was not exactly accurate. Louis


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Totally did not see this post about this light bar, and I just posted a whole new topic on it asking about it and never saw this one  opps


----------



## responder (May 11, 2009)

Louis, are they available in clear lenses yet?


----------

